# Steam Summer Sale 2015: Schnäppchen-Aktion offiziell gestartet - Tag 1 mit GTA 5, Homeworld, Wreckfest uvm.



## Gast1669461003 (11. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2015: Schnäppchen-Aktion offiziell gestartet - Tag 1 mit GTA 5, Homeworld, Wreckfest uvm.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2015: Schnäppchen-Aktion offiziell gestartet - Tag 1 mit GTA 5, Homeworld, Wreckfest uvm.


----------



## Ganordorf (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand  warum man sich GTA V nun nicht mehr einzeln kaufen kann? Zumindest finde ich es im Shop leider nicht und die anderen Sachen lohnen sich für mich nicht, die ich in den Bundles bekommen würde. Oder gibt es doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit GTA V ohne Bundle 25% billiger zu kaufen?

Schonmal besten Dank an alle, die mir helfen können


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juni 2015)

Ganordorf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> weiß jemand  warum man sich GTA V nun nicht mehr einzeln kaufen kann? Zumindest finde ich es im Shop leider nicht und die anderen Sachen lohnen sich für mich nicht, die ich in den Bundles bekommen würde. Oder gibt es doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit GTA V ohne Bundle 25% billiger zu kaufen?
> 
> Schonmal besten Dank an alle, die mir helfen können



Aha, die Anzeige bei GTA V wurde grad gefixt. Wollte schon schreiben wie dreist das ist da -75% hinzuschreiben und dann findet man nur Bundles ab 57,- EUR aufwärts. Jetzt steht da wenigstens -25~75%.
Aber die GTA V Angebote sind, gelinde gesagt, für'n Arsch.


----------



## BiJay (11. Juni 2015)

Dieses Monster Spiel zu starten, scheint echt schon eine Herausforderung zu sein. Da hat wohl Valve den Ansturm unterschätzt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Juni 2015)

Obwohl es bei Amazon gerade günstiger zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Zenix (11. Juni 2015)

gta 5 10 % rabbatt..... 60 euro....
retail 50 euro....


----------



## Shredhead (11. Juni 2015)

Hab bei gog zugeschlagen, Steam stinkt sowieso.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juni 2015)

GTA 5 verkauft sich wie warme Semmel... Weshalb sollte man da auch den Preis drücken wollen 
Man wäre ja dumm wenn man es unter dem Vollpreis anbieten würde wenn es nachwievor jeder kauft.

Im Wintersale dürfte GTA 5 dann langsam unter 30€ zu finden sein


----------



## Orzhov (11. Juni 2015)

GTA V ist traurigerweise auch schon das erste Ärgernis im Sale. Auf Steam wird es momentan nur mit zusätzlicher Währung für den Multiplayermodus verkauft um den erhöhten Verkaufspreis zu rechtfertigen.
Ist sowas überhaupt legitim?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Ein Mega-Rabatt, da bekommt man sogar noch Guthaben geschenkt...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Warum nicht ? Freie Marktwirtschaft. Ob darauf jemand einsteigt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> GTA 5 verkauft sich wie warme Semmel... Weshalb sollte man da auch den Preis drücken wollen
> Man wäre ja dumm wenn man es unter dem Vollpreis anbieten würde wenn es nachwievor jeder kauft.
> 
> Im Wintersale dürfte GTA 5 dann langsam unter 30€ zu finden sein


Dann muss ich ja froh sein, das Spiel vor Release für 27 Euro bei einem offiziellen Online-Händler gekauft zu haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juni 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja froh sein, das Spiel vor Release für 27 Euro bei einem offiziellen Online-Händler gekauft zu haben.



Bei einem "offiziellem" Online-Händler? So offiziell kann er nicht sein wenn du den Namen nicht nennen möchtest


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Ich tipp mal auf nuuvem oder mmgoa.


----------



## Gemar (11. Juni 2015)

GTA 5 gab es bei Amazon schon mal für rund 43 oder 47€.
Da ist der Steam-Sale die reinste Abzocke.

Ansonsten einfach nur die Standard-Angebote, wie bei jedem Sale.
Sry, aber nicht ein attraktives neues Angebot dabei.


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2015)

MMOGA ist ein Key-Seller wie Kinguin und G2A, somit mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Mit Nuuvem hast du recht, die Preise sind in Brasilien eben nicht so gesalzen wie hier.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich überleg noch beim Metro Redux Bundle. Das ist schon ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## Gemar (11. Juni 2015)

War gerade mal auf gog.com. Selbst da finde ich günstigere Angebote.
Steam scheint wohl mittlerweile ein Selbstläufer zu sein, egal ob sie gute Preise anbieten oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> GTA V ist traurigerweise auch schon das erste Ärgernis im Sale. Auf Steam wird es momentan nur mit zusätzlicher Währung für den Multiplayermodus verkauft um den erhöhten Verkaufspreis zu rechtfertigen.
> Ist sowas überhaupt legitim?



Gute Frage. Habe mich auch gewundert warum der Preis so hoch ist trotz Sale 

Ingamewährungsboost im Wert von 15€. Sprich das Spiel würde eigentlich um die 40€ kosten und so haben sie den Preis nach oben gedrückt...
Uff... keine Ahnung was man davon halten soll. Zum Glück interessiert mich das Spiel aktuell nicht da ich eh kaum Zeit zum Spielen habe und somit sehr viel Geld sparen werde.

Habe mir aber dennoch Nidhogg gegönn bei -80% off.. Bei Rocketbeans Beef bin ich vor Lachen weggebrochen so cool ist das Spiel 
Für unter 3€ nehme ich sowas gerne mit.

Edit: Kleine Randnotiz. Primär ist der Publisher des Spiels für den angebotenen Preis verantwortlich. Wenn das Spiel woanders billiger angeboten wird dann kauft wo anders ein.
Ist halt wie im Alltag. Man kauft dort ein wo der Preis einem zusagt.


----------



## Gemar (11. Juni 2015)

Das beste Angebot ist Motorama: -125%
Da bekommt man noch 4,51€ wenn man das kauft! xD
So jedenfalls die Angabe. Klickt man drauf fehlt natürlich der Kaufen Button.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juni 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> MMOGA ist ein Key-Seller wie Kinguin und G2A, somit mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Mit Nuuvem hast du recht, die Preise sind in Brasilien eben nicht so gesalzen wie hier.



Also ich persönlich halte Nuuvem nicht für einen offiziellen Händler (zumindest für uns) aber das ist nur meine Meinung  
Interessant finde ich nur dass du es als einen offiziellen Händler bezeichnest aber den Namen nicht verraten wolltest...

Ich mein ja nur ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich halte Nuuvem nicht für einen offiziellen Händler (zumindest für uns) aber das ist nur meine Meinung
> Interessant finde ich nur dass du es als einen offiziellen Händler bezeichnest aber den Namen nicht verraten wolltest...
> 
> Ich mein ja nur ...



Doch, Nuuvem ist ein offizieller Händler.

Diese Diskussion gab's z.B. schon bei TES Online und da wurden offizielle Händler genannt (auch Nuuvem dabei):
Deaktivierung von betrügerisch erhaltenen ESOTU-Codes - Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Doch, Nuuvem ist ein offizieller Händler.
> 
> Diese Diskussion gab's z.B. schon bei TES Online und da wurden offizielle Händler genannt (auch Nuuvem dabei):
> Deaktivierung von betrügerisch erhaltenen ESOTU-Codes - Elder Scrolls Online





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also ich *persönlich* halte Nuuvem nicht für  einen offiziellen Händler (*zumindest für uns*) aber das ist nur *meine  Meinung*



Auch den Smilie am Ende bitte beachten weil ich mir dieser Thematik durchaus bewusst bin  
Die Preise sind eben dort höchstwarscheinlich nicht ohne Grund so niedrig angesetzt.

Es mag sein dass der freie Markt durchaus erwünscht wird aber diese Preisunterschiede haben schon ihren Sinn und Zweck von Land zu Land.

Wollte nur anmerken wieso die Preise woanders so viel kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Auch den Smilie am Ende bitte beachten weil ich mir dieser Thematik durchaus bewusst bin
> Die Preise sind eben dort höchstwarscheinlich nicht ohne Grund so niedrig angesetzt.
> 
> Es mag sein dass der freie Markt durchaus erwünscht wird aber diese Preisunterschiede haben schon ihren Sinn und Zweck von Land zu Land.
> ...



Bei Nuuvem ist man auch nur so billig, wenn es gerade Schnäppchenangebote gibt. Ansonsten kosten die Spiele umgerechnet auch so 40 Euro.
Ein GTA 5 kostet da grad auch fast 60 Euro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich dieses Monsterspiel nicht.
Trotz Dauergeklicke verlieren die Gegner irgendwann keine HPs... Ist das normal?


----------



## lars9401 (11. Juni 2015)

Da sind wir schon 2  Mal rattern die Zahlen nur so runter und mal tut sich gar nichts. Und wenn ich was kaufe wird es mir auch nicht gut geschrieben. Oder liegt das alles daran, dass gerade die Server überlaufen sind ?


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich halte Nuuvem nicht für einen offiziellen Händler (zumindest für uns) aber das ist nur meine Meinung
> Interessant finde ich nur dass du es als einen offiziellen Händler bezeichnest aber den Namen nicht verraten wolltest...
> 
> Ich mein ja nur ...


Bitte interpretiere nicht so viel in meinem Post, ich hab schlicht vergessen den Namen des Händlers hinzu zu geben...dafür hab ich recht häufig im Schnäppchen-Thread auf Nuuvem-Angebote hingewiesen.
Aber wenn es dir persönlich nicht zusagt, dann ist es auch OK. 
"Jedem das Seine" wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## alu355 (11. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich dieses Monsterspiel nicht.
> Trotz Dauergeklicke verlieren die Gegner irgendwann keine HPs... Ist das normal?





lars9401 schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon 2  Mal rattern die Zahlen nur so runter und mal tut sich gar nichts. Und wenn ich was kaufe wird es mir auch nicht gut geschrieben. Oder liegt das alles daran, dass gerade die Server überlaufen sind ?



Ihr seid nicht allein.
Die meisten Leute kommen noch nicht mal soweit, da dieses Spielchen meist überhaupt nicht lädt oder per Fehlermeldung beendet.
Bei der Serveraufteilung haben die Amis momentan anscheinend Priorität, wurde in einem Thread darauf aufmerksam gemacht - fast 3/4 der aktiven Spieler (was auch immer das heißt) sind auf der anderen Seite des großen Teichs zu finden
Sporadisch werden die Zahlen mal angezeigt, dann fliegen die Daten wieder ins Nirvana.
Ganz abgesehen, daß er nichts speichert von dem was er eigentlich tun sollte.
Respekt Valve/Steam - ich fand die Events bisher eigentlich halbwegs unterhaltsam, daß hier ist eigentlich nur ein sinnloses Ärgernis.


----------



## stawacz (11. Juni 2015)

also gta kostet bei fast2play 37 euro glaub ich...da haben eigentlich alle gekauft die ich kenne.  O.o

ich hab mir the forest und 7 days to die gegönnt.dat erste für 12 statt 15 und dat zweite für 13 statt 23


----------



## Mav99 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe nicht erwartet das bei dem Sale etwas für mich dabei ist, insbesondere nicht das man GTA V jetzt schon für unter 10 Euro bekommt, aber bei dem, was Rockstar mit dem Titel abzieht, musste ich doch lachen. 

Es gibt das Spiel mit angeblichen 25% Rabatt, aber NUR in Kombination mit virtuellem "Geld" für zusätzliche 14,99 Euro. Mit anderen Worten: Der Preis wird mit virtuellen Tand, der den Hersteller nichts kostet, mal eben auf 74,98 Euro erhöht. Tatsächlicher Rabatt: 6,7%

Clever... und dreist... Steam kann man dabei wohl nur vorwerfen, das sie solche Tricks zulassen. 

Jetzt kaufe ich das Spiel erst recht erst irgendwann für deutlich unter 10 Euro...  mehr ist mir das anschauen der Welt nicht wert, denn abgesehen vom Erkunden der offensichtlich beeindruckenden Welt habe ich kein Interesse daran Gangster zu spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Anders herum wäre Rockstar bei den Absätzen/Umsätzen mit GTA V doof den Preis zu senken. Da Steam aber die Rabatte vergibt steuert Rockstar mit Geldboni gegen, um den eigentlichen Preis nicht wirklich zu drücken. Ob man das gut findet oder nicht ist egal (mir gefällt das auch nicht obwohl ich nicht betroffen bin) aber wirtschaftlich clever ist das allemal.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

LVL 37 beim Monsterspiel

Wasser auf 7
Feuer & Luft 1
Erde 0

Leichte Rüstung 5
Automatische Kanone 23
Erweiterte Zielerfassung 3
Panzerbrechende Munition 20
Glückstreffer 5

und bei euch so ?


----------



## Mav99 (12. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Anders herum wäre Rockstar bei den  Absätzen/Umsätzen mit GTA V doof den Preis zu senken. Da Steam aber die  Rabatte vergibt steuert Rockstar mit Geldboni gegen, um den eigentlichen  Preis nicht wirklich zu drücken. Ob man das gut findet oder nicht ist  egal (mir gefällt das auch nicht obwohl ich nicht betroffen bin) aber  wirtschaftlich clever ist das allemal.



Ja, stimmt schon. Ist auch alles ok, aber Rockstar achtet halt auch extrem auf Gewinnmaximierung. 

Angefangen  mit dem totschweigen der Next-Gen/PC Fassung um ja die Absätze auf den  alten Konsolen nicht zu gefährden. Und ich bin mir sicher das mindestens  die erste "Verschiebung" der PC-Version Absicht war um den Absatz der  Next-Gen Konsolenfassung nicht durch die noch bessere PC-Version zu  gefährden. Darauf lässt das völlige Fehlen von Informationen und  Screenshots bis kurz vor der tatsächlichen Veröffentlichung schließen.  Und jetzt diese "Rabattaktion". 

Das ist alles Clever und  legitim, aber bei mir hinterlässt das einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Das  führt auch nicht gerade dazu mein ohnehin schon geringes Interesse an  dem Gangster-Epos zu steigern. Bei den Umsätzen könnte Rockstar es sich  vermutlich auch leisten ETWAS kundenfreundlicher zu handeln...





Wynn schrieb:


> LVL 37 beim Monsterspiel
> 
> und bei euch so ?



Null... Keine Lust mich in ein Hamsterrad sperren zu lassen um zweifelhafte Angebote freizuschalten.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Habe mich auch gewundert warum der Preis so hoch ist trotz Sale
> 
> Ingamewährungsboost im Wert von 15€. Sprich das Spiel würde eigentlich um die 40€ kosten und so haben sie den Preis nach oben gedrückt...
> Uff... keine Ahnung was man davon halten soll. Zum Glück interessiert mich das Spiel aktuell nicht da ich eh kaum Zeit zum Spielen habe und somit sehr viel Geld sparen werde.
> ...



Nunja ich habe mich darüber auch nebenbei mit einem Bekannten unterhalten. Interessanterweise ist das komplette Paket wie es dort momentan angeboten wird scheinbar vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen, da man mit diesem Sharkdingens digitale Währung für den Onlinepart mitkauft.


----------



## battschack (12. Juni 2015)

Wie vermutet war schon fast alles so gut wie 10x im angebot. Und trotzdem kriegt man das meiste billiger im internet. Sales in steam sind auch nimmer das was es mal war find ich.

Wer gta mit geld kauft naja ... nach 2-3std hast du eh millionen weil man von hacker mit geld beworfen wird^^


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juni 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Wie vermutet war schon fast alles so gut wie 10x im angebot. Und trotzdem kriegt man das meiste billiger im internet. Sales in steam sind auch nimmer das was es mal war find ich.
> 
> Wer gta mit geld kauft naja ... nach 2-3std hast du eh millionen weil man von hacker mit geld beworfen wird^^



Vielleicht liegt es daran weil man bereits so ziemlich alle Spiele besitzt die man unbedingt haben wollte? Schon mal daran gedacht? 
Was sollen die neueren Sales denn besseres bieten als dass die neueren Spiele schnell verbilligt anzubieten?  

Man muss einfach einsehen dass es nicht mehr sooo viel zu kaufen gibt weil man schlichtweg nahezu alle Spiele besitzt


----------



## Chronik (12. Juni 2015)

Bor was für Start dieser Aktion. Als hätte Valve/Steam die letzten Releases guter Games verpennt!


----------



## azraelb (12. Juni 2015)

GTA 5 ist echt ein Witz. Dass dieses 1,5 Jahre alte spiel überhaupt noch für den Vollpreis verkauft wird ist ja schon alleine total lächerlich. Jetzt soll man auch noch irgend ein nutzloses digitale geld packet für einen bescheuerten online modus dazu kaufen, damit das komische game selbst mit rabatt aktion trotzdem den Vollpreis kostet?

Und wie kann man so ein absolut grottig schlechtes simples monsterklick game entwerfen, das noch dazu mehr Bugs enthält ist als Gothic 3 in Alpha version???


----------



## solidus246 (12. Juni 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht erwartet das bei dem Sale etwas für mich dabei ist, insbesondere nicht das man GTA V jetzt schon für unter 10 Euro bekommt, aber bei dem, was Rockstar mit dem Titel abzieht, musste ich doch lachen.
> 
> Es gibt das Spiel mit angeblichen 25% Rabatt, aber NUR in Kombination mit virtuellem "Geld" für zusätzliche 14,99 Euro. Mit anderen Worten: Der Preis wird mit virtuellen Tand, der den Hersteller nichts kostet, mal eben auf 74,98 Euro erhöht. Tatsächlicher Rabatt: 6,7%
> 
> ...



Dann kannst du es auch ganz weglassen xDDD


----------



## aEku (12. Juni 2015)

ehrlich gesagt wär es schon sehr früh für einen sale genau 2 monate nach release, ja einige spiele machen das aber die verkaufen sich auch nicht so gut zumindest am pc. aber rockstar hat sich nicht lumpen lassen und jetzt bekommt man es mit einem anderen gta oder max payne 3 und einer 4 euro online-cashcard, falls man das nicht will nur mit cashcard im wert von 15 euro (die kommt übrigens dem preorderbonus sehr nahe). zum gleichen preis (in euro sogar günstiger), also es ist schon ein sale wenn auch ein spezieller.

und das spiel ist nicht 1,5 jahre alt.. das ist die optimierte pc version! traurig das man darauf länger warten muss, aber ist halt so.

für leute die damit gerechnet haben das es beim summer sale schon ermässigt wird ist das natürlich nicht berauschend schon klar. kann schon ein marketingstreich sein besonders weil sie mit den cashcards der refund-policy entgehen. aber fakt ist man bekommt mehr zum selben preis. typisch fürs internet wird da natürlich gleich ein shitstorm daraus den ich aber nur für berechtigt finde wenn sie das wirklich nicht "refunden".


----------



## stawacz (12. Juni 2015)

also ich bin bisher echt zufrieden,,,sind ja auch massig spiele reduziert die nich direkt auf der frontseite angezeigt werden...hatte mir vorher ne liste angelegt was mich interessieren würde,und jedes einzelne spiel davon is aktuell billiger.sogar die ganzen early accsess spiele,,,gestern the forest und 7 days to die geholt,und heut werd ich mir wohl noch miscreated für n 10er holen und h1z1,,,und die gibt es leider in key shops nich günstiger


solche spiele kaufe ich direkt bei steam,,,ich kann aber die aufregung über gta und andere blockbuster nich verstehen,,wer kauft sowas da?für das geld bekommt man in seriösen keyshops fast zwei spiele,,,wie gestern schon erwähnt,,,gta5 aktuell 37 euro und the witcher    26 euro.....wer 60 euro für n spiel ausgibt is selber schuld meiner meinung nach..ich hab 80 spiele bei steam in meiner bibliothek,,davon sind locker 60 bei key shops gekauft..hatte noch nie auch nur mit einem einzigen key probleme gehabt.man muss ja keine vpn russen keys kaufen für acht euro dat stk,,,dat sagt mir aber auch der gesunde menschenverstand das das nich koscher is.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2015)

Naja meine PoS bedarf starker Zuwendung. Aktuell hänge ich ja an Black Flag und F3 incl. Addons. Danach käme ja F NV und Unity müßte ich auch mal weiterziehen. Aber ob ich immer im Sale Zurückhaltung bewahren kann weiß ich nicht


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> ...h1z1...



Darf ich fragen was Dich dazu veranlasst Geld für dieses Spiel auszugeben? Nur so aus Neugier. 

Was ich bisher von dem Spiel gesehen habe sieht einfach so ultra madig aus, das würde ich nicht mal spielen wenn ich Geld dafür bekommen würde. 

Hab gestern noch das Metro Redux Bundle und den Scorchers DLC für Rage gekauft.
Ansonsten war nix dabei was ich unbedingt haben wollte, bzw. war noch zu teuer.


----------



## Taiwez (12. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja meine PoS bedarf starker Zuwendung. Aktuell hänge ich ja an Black Flag und F3 incl. Addons. Danach käme ja F NV und Unity müßte ich auch mal weiterziehen. Aber ob ich immer im Sale Zurückhaltung bewahren kann weiß ich nicht




Ich tippe bei dir ganz stark auf ein "Nein", Michi..

Für mich ist im Moment leider noch nichts dabei, aber so wie ich mich kenne, werd ich auf jeden Fall etwas finden, was ich unbedingt haben will...


----------



## stawacz (12. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was Dich dazu veranlasst Geld für dieses Spiel auszugeben? Nur so aus Neugier.
> 
> Was ich bisher von dem Spiel gesehen habe sieht einfach so ultra madig aus, das würde ich nicht mal spielen wenn ich Geld dafür bekommen würde.
> 
> ...




hab ich ja noch nich,,aber ich bin voll auf diesem genre hängen geblieben.außerdem hab ich gehofft das sich das spiel..naja vieleicht noch entwickelt 


ich muss schon sagen bin bisher von the forest und vor allem auch 7 days to die total begeistert...letzteres sieht zwar auch extremst gewöhnungsbdürftig aus,,glänzt aber durch massig crafting.ne mischung aus minecraft und dayz


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Tja... Wie auch immer dieses Monsterspiel funktioniert, es läuft passiv einfach weiter. Zwischendurch ein Paar Upgrades kaufen und weitermachen lassen. Hat Null Reiz, aber wenn die Meilensteine so automatisch freigeschaltet werden kann es mir auch recht sein. [emoji6]


----------



## Big-Ron (12. Juni 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> GTA 5 ist echt ein Witz. Dass dieses 1,5 Jahre alte spiel überhaupt noch für den Vollpreis verkauft wird ist ja schon alleine total lächerlich.



Auf PC ist das Spiel aber nicht 1,5 Jahre alt. Noch dazu wird der Preis nicht durch das Alter bestimmt.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2015)

Big-Ron schrieb:


> Noch dazu wird der Preis nicht durch das Alter bestimmt.



Ich dachte eigentlich schon dass das der Fall wäre, zumindest bei Videospielen und Nutten. 
Activision sieht das aber ähnlich wie Du. ^^


----------



## aEku (12. Juni 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich bin bisher echt zufrieden,,,sind ja auch massig spiele reduziert die nich direkt auf der frontseite angezeigt werden...hatte mir vorher ne liste angelegt was mich interessieren würde,und jedes einzelne spiel davon is aktuell billiger.sogar die ganzen early accsess spiele,,,gestern the forest und 7 days to die geholt,und heut werd ich mir wohl noch miscreated für n 10er holen und h1z1,,,und die gibt es leider in key shops nich günstiger
> 
> 
> solche spiele kaufe ich direkt bei steam,,,ich kann aber die aufregung über gta und andere blockbuster nich verstehen,,wer kauft sowas da?für das geld bekommt man in seriösen keyshops fast zwei spiele,,,wie gestern schon erwähnt,,,gta5 aktuell 37 euro und the witcher    26 euro.....wer 60 euro für n spiel ausgibt is selber schuld meiner meinung nach..ich hab 80 spiele bei steam in meiner bibliothek,,davon sind locker 60 bei key shops gekauft..hatte noch nie auch nur mit einem einzigen key probleme gehabt.man muss ja keine vpn russen keys kaufen für acht euro dat stk,,,dat sagt mir aber auch der gesunde menschenverstand das das nich koscher is.



nur so als tipp, spiele die was den ganzen sale lang reduziert sind haben die chance das sie auch im sale kommen unter umständen, also als erfahrener sale-kunde wartet man da bis zum letzten tag ob es nicht vielleicht doch in nem daily/flash sale landet und sonst kauft man es halt am letzten tag.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand was gekauft? Momentan hoffe ich ja das die Wolfensteinspiele günstiger werden. Beide Einzeln zu kaufen wäre genau so teuer wie das Paket auf das es keinen Rabatt gibt. :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Hab gerade "Halo - Spartan Assault" für 1,69€ geholt. Warum nicht, dachte ich mir.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juni 2015)

Nidhogg und Fotonika jeweils -80% off. 2 schöne Lückenfüller


----------



## golani79 (12. Juni 2015)

Hab mir Dirt gegönnt - denke nicht, dass es als Early Access noch günstiger wird.
Und falls doch, unterstütz ich das gern - gibt eh zu wenige solcher Spiele.


----------



## smutjesmooth (12. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was gekauft? Momentan hoffe ich ja das die Wolfensteinspiele günstiger werden. Beide Einzeln zu kaufen wäre genau so teuer wie das Paket auf das es keinen Rabatt gibt. :/



Ich hab noch keinen Deal gefunden den Ich in Keyshops nicht günstiger bekommen würde. Selbst die Standard Sale Titel sind um einige Euros teurer als in den letzten Sales.Ich hab aber auch nix auf der Wunschliste das Ich sofort haben müsste.


----------



## Puffdady (12. Juni 2015)

MMOGA sei Dank kann man super viel Geld sparen. Und dieser Anbieter ist zum Glück seriös und wird ja sogar auf Seiten wie diesen hier beworben.


----------



## Big-Ron (12. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich schon dass das der Fall wäre, zumindest bei Videospielen und Nutten.
> Activision sieht das aber ähnlich wie Du. ^^



Ich kenn sogar noch mehr, die das so sehen. Milestone z.B.. Obwohl ich auch der Meinung bin, dass Videospiele einen natürlichen Preisverfall haben sollten, können die Firmen ja trotzdem selbst bestimmen, zu welchem Wert das Spiel verkauft wird. Hier spielt wohl die Nachfrage auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Taiwez (12. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was gekauft? Momentan hoffe ich ja das die Wolfensteinspiele günstiger werden. Beide Einzeln zu kaufen wäre genau so teuer wie das Paket auf das es keinen Rabatt gibt. :/



Beachte nur dabei, dass du dann die um Nazi-Symbolik beschnittene Version kaufst; wenn dich das nicht stört, würde ich hier schon zuschlagen. Der Rest des Spiels ist mehr oder weniger ungeschnitten.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Beachte nur dabei, dass du dann die um Nazi-Symbolik beschnittene Version kaufst; wenn dich das nicht stört, würde ich hier schon zuschlagen. Der Rest des Spiels ist mehr oder weniger ungeschnitten.



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, da ich mich über diese Art der sinnbefreiten Zensur regelmäßig lustig mache. Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur an diesem unerträglichen Wetter, aber momentan möchte ich einfach nur mit überdimensionierten Waffen auf Andersdenkende schießen um zu beweißen das ich kein xenophober Waffenfaschist bin.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Kurzer Guide zum Monster Spiel

Es hat eine Verzögerung wenn man es startet von 30 bis 60 sekunden je nach Tageszeit danach hat die Website das Spiel komplett geladen.
Im Spiel gibt es eine Verzögerung von 10 bis 20 Sekunden wenn man ein Upgrade kauft oder ein Item aus seiner Leiste nutzt.

75% der Serverlast ist ja für Amerika reserviert also bezieht mich sich mein Guide aufs "Automatische Spielen"

Alle 24 Stunden gibt es einen Charakter Wipe

Die Gegner sind anfällig für Feuer, Erde, Wasser, Luft Schaden
Es gibt 3 Gebiete zu denen man wechseln kann jedes Gebiet hat Monster die sind besonders anfällig auf eine Schadensart

Wasser / Luft erscheint am meisten also skillt man Wasser auf 8 und Luft auf 4 damit hat man zu 60% immer Bonusschaden auf die Monster während man afk automatisch schiesst.

Upgrades basierend auf Automatische Angriffe ohne aktives klicken
Leichte Rüstung auf 9 bis 10 skillen das reicht erstmal
Erweiterte Zielerfassung sollte immer ein drittel von dem Level deiner Automatischen Kanone haben - Es erhöht deinen Grundschaden um 1000% pro punkt
Automatische Kanone Immer Upgraden bis das Gold verbraucht ist wenn man zwischendurch reinschaut

Durch diese Skillung dürftet ihr täglich 2 bis 3 Sommer Karten nur durchs Monsterspiel bekommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war es bisher Hotline Miami 2, This War of Mine und Wolfenstein: The Old Blood.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. Juni 2015)

Fotonika, nidhogg, surgeon simulator und deadcore. jeweils unter 3 € 

Ich schiele schon sehr lange auf Enslaved... aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht ob mir das Spiel die 5€ wert ist weil es eigentlich nicht mein Genre ist.
Darksiders 2 fand ich zwar richtig geil aber Enslaved... hmmh  Für 2,50€ würde ich zuschlagen weil billiger gehts nimmer ^^


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2015)

Bei der Store Seite von Wolfenstein wurde wohl die Zensur vergessen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juni 2015)

Sir, You Are Being Hunted für läppische 1,99 Euro habe ich dann mal mitgenommen. Habe es zwar zur Kickstarter-Zeit verfolgt, aber dann doch irgendwie aus den Augen verloren...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Sir, You Are Being Hunted für läppische 1,99 Euro habe ich dann mal mitgenommen. Habe es zwar zur Kickstarter-Zeit verfolgt, aber dann doch irgendwie aus den Augen verloren...


In welches Genre kann man das einordnen? Hab gerade keinen Plan wie es ist und wie es sich spielt.

BTW:
Hui, die zweite Monsterspiel-Runde hat sich an Beteiligung und Fortschritt ordentlich gesteigert. Schon jetzt sind fast alle neuen Meilensteine "freigespielt".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei der Store Seite von Wolfenstein wurde wohl die Zensur vergessen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile ist da ein anderes Pic reingesetzt worden.
Komisch nur: Man kommt da nirgends hin wenn man draufklickt. Gibt man Wolfenstein direkt im Suchfenster rein, dann schon.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In welches Genre kann man das einordnen? Hab gerade keinen Plan wie es ist und wie es sich spielt.



Prozedural generiertes Open-World-Singleplayer-Survival-Spiel mit aristokratischen Robotern und einem Hauch von britischem Charme. Ich denke, so kann man es ganz gut beschreiben, wenn du weißt, was ich meine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Prozedural generiertes Open-World-Singleplayer-Survival-Spiel mit aristokratischen Robotern und einem Hauch von britischem Charme. Ich denke, so kann man es ganz gut beschreiben, wenn du weißt, was ich meine.


Ooooookaaaayyy... Third Person? Oder ähnelt es einem anderen Titel in seiner Spielpraxis? Survival-Spiel... Da kann ich mir verschiedene Arten denken wie z.B. *Don't Starve* oder so.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ooooookaaaayyy... Third Person? Oder ähnelt es einem anderen Titel in seiner Spielpraxis? Survival-Spiel... Da kann ich mir verschiedene Arten denken wie z.B. *Don't Starve* oder so.



nein, eher der Fuchsjagd mit dir als Fuchs


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub ich werde mir mal ein Video dazu ansehen... Wird wohl am besten sein, meine Vorstellung vom Spiel ist da doch zu grob. ^^


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei der Store Seite von Wolfenstein wurde wohl die Zensur vergessen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denk dran, dein Reichsgen ist jetzt aktiviert. Treffen morgen früh um 0700 an der polnischen Grenze.


----------



## stawacz (12. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir war es bisher Hotline Miami 2, This War of Mine und Wolfenstein: The Old Blood.





bei this war of mine überleg ich auch,,die rezensionen sind ja überwältigend,,sag mal bescheid wie es dir gefällt


----------



## battschack (12. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran weil man bereits so ziemlich alle Spiele besitzt die man unbedingt haben wollte? Schon mal daran gedacht?
> Was sollen die neueren Sales denn besseres bieten als dass die neueren Spiele schnell verbilligt anzubieten?
> 
> Man muss einfach einsehen dass es nicht mehr sooo viel zu kaufen gibt weil man schlichtweg nahezu alle Spiele besitzt



Jap die alten sales waren leider zu verlockend das ich eigentlich alles habe was ich will.

paar gibt es vll noch aber sind mir dann doch zu teuer weil ich denke das die mich eher langweilen werden^^


----------



## Taiwez (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja... Wie auch immer dieses Monsterspiel funktioniert, es läuft passiv einfach weiter. Zwischendurch ein Paar Upgrades kaufen und weitermachen lassen. Hat Null Reiz, aber wenn die Meilensteine so automatisch freigeschaltet werden kann es mir auch recht sein. [emoji6]



Habe das Spiel grade auch einmal angemacht, um zu sehen, hat ja ein bisschen was von ADventure Capitalist oder Clicker Heros, mir erschließt sich der Sinn dahinter aber auch irgendwie nicht so ganz. Scheinbar scheint das Spiel aber so oder so zu laggen, da ich grade 5 Minuten abwesend war und das Monster unverändert noch dagewesen ist..

Aber da das ja scheinbar auch nebenher läuft, was soll's, nimmstes halt mit.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Denk dran, dein Reichsgen ist jetzt aktiviert. Treffen morgen früh um 0700 an der polnischen Grenze.



Dann trifft man euch zwei also nicht morgen mittag bei der Bücherverbrennung ?


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dann trifft man euch zwei also nicht morgen mittag bei der Bücherverbrennung ?



Nein, das ist dann doch eher eine Aktivität für den Urlaub. Ab morgen ist erstmal wieder Arbeit angesagt.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Nein, das ist dann doch eher eine Aktivität für den Urlaub. Ab morgen ist erstmal wieder Arbeit angesagt.



Stimmt morgen kommt wieder eine neue Folge der Deutschen Kochshow für den deutschen Jungen und das deutsche Mädel





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGPGSyCreJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Denk dran, dein Reichsgen ist jetzt aktiviert. Treffen morgen früh um 0700 an der polnischen Grenze.



Verdammt, ich hatte morgen eigentlich schon was vor. Du schaffst den Einmarsch doch auch alleine, oder? 
An der Westfront helf ich Dir dann auch wieder. 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist da ein anderes Pic reingesetzt worden.
> Komisch nur: Man kommt da nirgends hin wenn man draufklickt. Gibt man  Wolfenstein direkt im Suchfenster rein, dann schon.


Also ich seh immer noch den gleichen Hintergrund mit dem pösen Symbol.^^


----------



## Orzhov (13. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hatte morgen eigentlich schon was vor. Du schaffst den Einmarsch doch auch alleine, oder?
> An der Westfront helf ich Dir dann auch wieder.



Passt scho. Ab Warschau orientier ich mich einfach gen Osten und spazier durch bis nach Stalingrad. Denk du halt dran den Atlantikwall fertig zu kriegen. 

Den Wolfensteinrabatt gibt es inzwischen übrigens auch für die zensierten Versionen. Nur das böse böse Symbol gibts noch immer im Hintergrund.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hoff du packst die Warme Unterwäsche ein - In Russland kann es kalt werden


----------



## Orzhov (13. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt auch schwach geworden und habe mir unter anderem Deux Ex: Human Revolution im Director's Cut und die beiden Wolfensteine geholt.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2015)

Argh... dieses Jahr schon:
- Lord of the Rings: War in the North
- Valiant Hearts: The Great War / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre


----------



## stawacz (13. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Argh... dieses Jahr schon:
> - Lord of the Rings: War in the North
> - Valiant Hearts: The Great War / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre



wenn du auf herr der ringe abfährst,kann ich dir mordors schatten empfehlen.das is richtig gut gewehsen.mmn das beste spiel bisher in dem universum


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Argh... dieses Jahr schon:
> - Lord of the Rings: War in the North
> - Valiant Hearts: The Great War / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre



guter einkauf. 
valiant hearts gehört imho sogar zum pflichtprogramm!


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> wenn du auf herr der ringe abfährst,kann ich dir mordors schatten empfehlen.das is richtig gut gewehsen.mmn das beste spiel bisher in dem universum


Ist inzwischen auf meiner Wunschliste.
Hab mir da ein Preis von unter 10€ vorgestellt.
Dann schlag ich zu.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> guter einkauf.
> valiant hearts gehört imho sogar zum pflichtprogramm!



Jup.
Ach ja... eben noch folgendes gekauft:
Wolfenstein: The New Order *CH* 
Wollte hier eigentlich auch unter 10€ bleiben.
Aber hab keinen "aktuellen" Egoshooter mehr in meiner Bibliothekt.
Und einen brauch ich da schon. Man weiss ja nie, wanns einen mal wieder überkommt.


----------



## stawacz (13. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen auf meiner Wunschliste.
> Hab mir da ein Preis von unter 10€ vorgestellt.
> Dann schlag ich zu.



ok ohne schon wieder werbung machen zu wollen ,bei fast2...kostet das spiel glaub ich 9,90 

edit:wäre sogar der steam key

habt ihr schn mal diesen steamcalculator ausprobiert? https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561198045833701/?cc=de


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

Bis jetzt

Valiant Hearts 4,99€ Steam
Lego Batman 3 1,21€ G2A


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub Ich werd in diesem Sale nix kaufen. Bisher gabs noch kein Schnäppchen bei dem Ich nicht sagen konnte immer noch zu teuer. Ja "Geiz ist Geil".


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2015)

so, erstes Spiel gekauft, was im Flash-Sale war:

Long Live the Queen
eine Visual Novel welche ganz witzig ausschaut und ich mal so für 2€ mitgenommen habe
Ansonsten warte ich ja noch so wirklich auf The Room


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

Oha lese gerade "Long live the Queen" ist das Dark Souls der Indie Anime Simulationen ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (13. Juni 2015)

schon witzig, mit welcher erwartungshaltung manche leute an den summer sale herangehen.
ich bin mit der metro redux collection (-80, tales of the boarderlands(-50, outlast (-80, mirror's edge (-78 und jetzt auch nidhogg (-90 fündig geworden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist teils auch schon der vorhandene Bestand. Viele die jetzt im Sale sind habe ich schon. Bei einigen überlege ich noch.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir mal *The Charnel House Trilogy* gegönnt, ein kleines Point & Click Adventure im Stil der Wadjet Eye Spiele (Blackwell-Reihe, The Shivah). Große Titel hab ich erstmal noch genug, aber für kleine Adventurehäppchen hab ich immer Zeit.

Eigentlich hab ich ja noch großes Interesse an den neuen Wolfenstein-Spielen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wann ich dazu kommen werde, die zu spielen. Vor Weihnachten vermutlich nicht, daher werde ich damit wohl bis dahin noch warten.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Erwartungshalterung ich erwarte nicht das ein Spiel das gerade mal 3 bis 4 Monate alt ist für 10 euro verkauft wird wie beim GTA 5 Shitstorm

Mein Problem ist eher das zum bsp Farcry 4 was Anfang November 2014 rauskam immer noch 60 euro kostet da bringt der grösste Rabatt nix - während bei Amazon es als Retail 25 euro kostet.

Ich habe Steam nun das dritte Jahr ich habe auf Steam 479 Spiele - GTA Online war das teuerste 

Für Spiele bei Steam (479), Origin (25) , Uplay (14), GOG (28 ) habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren unter 200 Euro gezahlt. 

Viele Spiele sind halt nur eine digitale Kopie von Spielen wo die CD/DVD nicht mehr ging und vieles muss noch gespielt werden. Deshalb gibt es eher spontan Käufe bei 75% angeboten oder wenn ein dlc billig im angebot ist.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2015)

Naja wenn FC gut läuft wieso sollte der Preis gesenkt werden ? Und wenn Ubisoft es nicht will sondern eine Deadline setzt kann Steam machen was sie wollen. Da können die nicht einfach sagen EUR 60 - 70% Rabatt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja wenn FC gut läuft wieso sollte der Preis gesenkt werden ? Und wenn Ubisoft es nicht will sondern eine Deadline setzt kann Steam machen was sie wollen. Da können die nicht einfach sagen EUR 60 - 70% Rabatt.



Ja, die Preise bestimmen die Hersteller/Publisher soweit ich weiß.


----------



## pesage (13. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist es im Moment:

Trapped Dead Lockdown -80% (Von 20 Euro auf 4 Euro) 
Tesla Effect -75% (Von 20 Euro auf 5 Euro)


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, die Preise bestimmen die Hersteller/Publisher soweit ich weiß.



Was anscheinend heute immer noch nicht allen bewusst zu sein scheint... traurig aber wahr.
Selbstverständlich ist der Hersteller für den Preis verantwortlich.

Das sieht man ganz deutlich an Activision und den permanent hohen Preisen zu all ihren Spielen.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

mir ist es klar das mit den herstellerpreisen 

 ich find halt nur schade das die spiele auf steam so ewig lang brauchen bis sie da mal angepasst werden


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2015)

Nur? ist aber wenig :p


----------



## Worrel (13. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nur? ist aber wenig :p


Jeder spielt halt anders. Ich kann zB bei _Clicker Heroes _gar nicht verstehen, wieso andere da scheinbar dauerklicken. Ich klick quasi nur, wenn meine Einheiten den Boß sonst nicht down kriegen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab 1020... Und dabei fast so gut wie nix dafür getan...


----------



## Chronik (13. Juni 2015)

Falls einer von euch Kontakt zu Valve und/oder Gabe hat (?), die sollen JC2 und Tropico 5 oder Age of Empires 3 oder Space Colony mal bitte ins Tagesangebot nehmen!!!


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Juni 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch Kontakt zu Valve und/oder Gabe hat (?), die sollen JC2 und Tropico 5 oder Age of Empires 3 oder Space Colony mal bitte ins Tagesangebot nehmen!!!



Just Cause 2? Das wurde doch nahezu verschenkt die letzten Jahre


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juni 2015)

Tz.. da seh ich Doom 3 unter 5 Euro und will es mir mal gönnen,.. aber nee.. Pustekuchen. Der Kaufknopf ist nicht vorhanden,.. dafür aber der für die BFG Version für 14 Euro... schweinerei. Wozu ein Angebot wenn man es nicht kaufen kann?... esseiden ich bin zu blind den Kaufknopf zu finden... grummel.


----------



## wurzn (13. Juni 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Tz.. da seh ich Doom 3 unter 5 Euro und will es mir mal gönnen,.. aber nee.. Pustekuchen. Der Kaufknopf ist nicht vorhanden,.. dafür aber der für die BFG Version für 14 Euro... schweinerei. Wozu ein Angebot wenn man es nicht kaufen kann?... esseiden ich bin zu blind den Kaufknopf zu finden... grummel.


des lustige is ja, •Chivalry: Medieval Warfare . limb Action mit menschen ohne ende, keine Gliedmaßen die man nicht abschlagen kann. spritz, pump, pump, spritz . aber soon  paar doom Monster sind ein problemXD


----------



## Chronik (13. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Just Cause 2? Das wurde doch nahezu verschenkt die letzten Jahre



Na da will ich mal hoffen das es dieses Jahr mehr als Verschenkt wird!!! Mal sehen vielleicht schon morgen !


----------



## LSD-Goat (14. Juni 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Na da will ich mal hoffen das es dieses Jahr mehr als Verschenkt wird!!! Mal sehen vielleicht schon morgen !


Ist angeblich 50% reduziert für 7,49€, hat die letzten Monate aber auch schon 7,49€ gekostet. Laut Angebot sollens aber 14,99€ gewesen sein 

Kommt die nächsten tage bestimmt noch für für 2,99€...


----------



## Orzhov (14. Juni 2015)

Der nordkoreanische Auschuss für Wirtschaft und Wachstum meldet die Erreichung des 5 Jahres Ziels. 

Ich hab jetzt alles aus dem Sale gezogen was ich haben wollte und hab sogar noch ~10€ über.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (14. Juni 2015)

Indiziert - Haben will!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Tz.. da seh ich Doom 3 unter 5 Euro und will es mir mal gönnen,.. aber nee.. Pustekuchen. Der Kaufknopf ist nicht vorhanden,.. dafür aber der für die BFG Version für 14 Euro... schweinerei. Wozu ein Angebot wenn man es nicht kaufen kann?... esseiden ich bin zu blind den Kaufknopf zu finden... grummel.



das normale doom 3 gibts doch gar nicht mehr bei steam.
warum es noch gelistet ist, sogar mit preis, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das normale doom 3 gibts doch gar nicht mehr bei steam.
> warum es noch gelistet ist, sogar mit preis, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären.


Weil es für die Leute, die es mal gekauft haben immer noch verfügbar ist. Normalerweise sollte man es aber nicht sehen, da ist dann wohl ein Sichtbarkeitshaken falsch gesetzt.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> mir ist es klar das mit den herstellerpreisen
> 
> ich find halt nur schade das die spiele auf steam so ewig lang brauchen bis sie da mal angepasst werden


Warum soll man die anpassen?
Wenn die Käufer faul sind um auchmal wo anders zu schauen (z.B. lokale Elektronikmärkte, Keyshops) und die Preise vergleichen ist es doch toll für den Publisher und auch Valve (die 30% vom Umsatz erhalten) das Geld noch mitzunehmen, nur weil die Gamer zu blöd zum Preisvergleich sind.


----------



## Gemar (14. Juni 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum soll man die anpassen?
> Wenn die Käufer faul sind um auchmal wo anders zu schauen (z.B. lokale Elektronikmärkte, Keyshops) und die Preise vergleichen ist es doch toll für den Publisher und auch Valve (die 30% vom Umsatz erhalten) das Geld noch mitzunehmen, nur weil die Gamer zu blöd zum Preisvergleich sind.



Sehe ich auch so. Ich war überrascht wie günstig die Retail-Versionen geworden sind. Z.B. Bioshock Infinite kostet bei Steam 30€ und im Laden nur 10€. Da sieht selbst der 50% Steam-Sale Preis mit 15€ alt dagegen aus.


----------



## Chronik (14. Juni 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Ist angeblich 50% reduziert für 7,49€, hat die letzten Monate aber auch schon 7,49€ gekostet. Laut Angebot sollens aber 14,99€ gewesen sein



Nein das kann ich widerlegen, ich habe nämlich JC2 jeden Tag im Auge und vor dem SuSa war der Preis immer 14,99 



LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Kommt die nächsten tage bestimmt noch für für 2,99€...



Na dann will ich mal hoffen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe *Ori and the Blind Fores*t kommt irgendwann noch bei den Tagesangeboten. Das würde ich sehr gerne haben


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir Wolfenstein TNO geholt. Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl sehr zurückhalten. Gibt auch nicht soviel was mich wirklich interessiert. Mal gucken was an kleineren Titeln noch so kommt.


----------



## stawacz (15. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe *Ori and the Blind Fores*t kommt irgendwann noch bei den Tagesangeboten. Das würde ich sehr gerne haben



großartig schönes spiel 

hab mir mit meiner freundin zusammen 7days to die geholt,weil wir survival und craften so mögen.ich hab jetzt in den drei tagen seit dem ich es hab,26 std spielzeit 

hätte nich gedacht ,das ein spiel mit naja sagen wir derartiger grafik noch so zu begeistern weiss...top


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2015)

ich schwanke irgendwie zwischen Transistor und The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, wobei ich bei Transistor nich weiß wie gut ich da bin und TVoEC nun nicht so lange dauer :/


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich schwanke irgendwie zwischen Transistor und The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, wobei ich bei Transistor nich weiß wie gut ich da bin und TVoEC nun nicht so lange dauer :/



Keine Ahnung obs dir weiterhilft, aber ich habe mir Transistor im letzten Sale geholt weil ich eben ne Menge Gutes drüber gehört habe und es recht interessant aussah. Jedoch habe ich es bisher kein einziges Mal gestartet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2015)

Remember me für 5,59€... Hmmm... Der Dammes hat mich mit deiner Schwärmerei dafür schon neugierig gemacht, steht auch länger auf meiner Wunschliste, aber ich werde hier nochmal passen. Hat keine so hohe Priorität wie andere Wunschtitel, und preislich geht da vielleicht in naher Zukunft noch mehr.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Remember me für 5,59€... Hmmm... Der Dammes hat mich mit deiner Schwärmerei dafür schon neugierig gemacht, steht auch länger auf meiner Wunschliste, aber ich werde hier nochmal passen. Hat keine so hohe Priorität wie andere Wunschtitel, und preislich geht da vielleicht in naher Zukunft noch mehr.



Habe das Spiel kurz angespielt, es sieht schon ganz nett aus. Für den Preis würde ich zuschlagen.

@Eni : Mochtest du Bastion, bzw. hast du das gespielt? Dann würde dir auch Transistor gefallen, soweit ich mich recht erinnere, waren die Entwickler die gleichen und das Spielprinzip auch relativ ähnlich. Außerdem haben mir beide Universen, in denen die jeweiligen Spiele spielen, sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2015)

ich hab Bastion gesehen und mochte das eigentlich, ich glaube ich werde ganz einfach noch warten und nachher noch Geld aufladen


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juni 2015)

Hab bislang nur Defense Grid 2 eingepackt, sonst war für mich nix dabei.
Allerdings besitze ich auch schon fast alles. 

Ein paar Dinge hab ich aber noch im Auge.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir gestern die steamfähige Komplettversion von *Warhammer: Dawn of War *mit allen Erweiterungen zugelegt; außerdem noch *Dawn of War 2: Retribution *und *Ark: Survival Evolved*, da das hier ja auch recht viele Leute aus dem Forum besitzen. 

Konnte damit mein Steam-Summersale Icon auf Level 5 puschen.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel *Sunless Sea *? Das sieht ganz interessant aus, aber ich finde die Videos dazu relativ nichtssagend..


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cheater!  [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Nope ^^ Hier Beweis vom Spiel 

Ist halt meine AFK Skillung von der ich hier erzählt habe ^^ um 18 Uhr gestern Spiel gestartet Solo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2015)

naja, Ganz nett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Ganz nett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles Angeber hier. [emoji12] [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Alle oder mit anderen Enisra ?


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Einkauf Nummer 2

FINAL FANTASY® XIII-2  |  Skullgirls


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2015)

ich hab mir mal The Fall geholt, nach Transistor, bisher okay


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal The Fall geholt, nach Transistor, bisher okay


*The Fall* ist eine echte Überraschung unter den jüngsten Adventures. Hat mir außerordentlich gut gefallen. Demnächst folgt Part 2, die Entwickler haben von einer baldigen Veröffentlichung auf deren HP geschrieben.


----------



## moeykaner (16. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir im Sale bisher: Trackmania Stadium ², Hotline Miami, Europa Unversalis4 Complete Edition, Dishonored, Chivalry und The long Dark geholt.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Cheater!  [emoji6]





Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Ganz nett
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2015)

Erst eben ist mir in den 12-Stunden-Angeboten *Grow Home* aufgefallen, und da überkam mich die Erinnerung dass dies ein von Ubisoft geförderter, experimenteller Indie-Jumper ist der von der Fachpresse hoch gelobt wurde.

Ubisoft? Nischenspiel? Positives Presse-Echo? Da musste ich direkt zuschlagen. [emoji5]


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2015)

*dust: an elysian tale *gibts grad für schlappe 2irgendwas. 
kaufen, wenn ihrs noch nicht haben solltet!


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2015)

Gone Home auch für 2 Euro


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2015)

Bisher bin ich Dampfjungfrau für diesen Sommer  *edit* Hm, doch nicht. Aber ich hoffe ja, dass Game Stock Car Extreme noch runtergesetzt wird.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Gone Home auch für 2 Euro



Kaufen !!!!!!11111111

Sehr cooles Exploring Game

Hohe Atmosphäre, Hoher Story Inhalt wenn man alles absucht und Rätsel löst - Coole Story und Soundtrack


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kaufen !!!!!!11111111



hab ich doch schon 
aber irgendwas zickt da noch bei mir rum

P.S.
okay, das Spiel spinnt rum -.-
wenn ich keine Lösung finde kann mich das mal und das geht zurück


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2015)

Für 4,99 € hab ich mir gerade mein *rechne* ... viertes Morrowind als GOTY bei Steam gekauft.

1. Original Release engl. Collectors Edition
2. Original dt. Version + Tribunal + Bloodmoon einzeln deutsch
3. Rerelease GOTY deutsch
4. Steam GOTY deutsch/englisch/französisch

Grund: Erstens liebe ich das Spiel, zweitens kann ich so endlich auch alle Mods, die mit der deutschen Version nicht kompatibel sind und die Addons voraussetzen, spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Gone Home auch für 2 Euro


hab ich mir mal geleistet.
dachte eigentlich bislang immer, das wär so ein horror-ding.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab ich mir mal geleistet.
> dachte eigentlich bislang immer, das wär so ein horror-ding.


Das ist gerade das Schöne an diesem Titel, es spielt mit den Erwartungen des Spielers. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel wirkt vieleicht wie ein Horror Spiel und wenn man nicht genug Infos sammelt und manche sachen missdeutet dann wirkt es so 

Es ist halt eine Interaktive Geschichte die dich auf Schnitzeljagt durch die Häuser führt und dabei gibt einen sehr coolen Soundtrack 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UlJEf8A4-bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




@Enisra

http://steamcommunity.com/app/232430/discussions/1/


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2015)

ich hab herrausgefunden woran es lag, das Spiel hat Probleme wenn der Joystick
aber da ich selten den FS und Gone Home Gleichzeitig spiele


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für 4,99 € hab ich mir gerade mein *rechne* ... viertes Morrowind als GOTY bei Steam gekauft.
> 
> 1. Original Release engl. Collectors Edition
> 2. Original dt. Version + Tribunal + Bloodmoon einzeln deutsch
> ...



Hab mir auch mal die GOTY auf Steam geholt und mit dem Overhaul 3.0 verfeinert --> Morrowind Overhaul | Ornitocopter
Vielleicht ja auch was für dich.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2015)

hmmmmm
Anno 2070 im Sale, wie schauts da auf der Technischen seite aus, wie das Spiel ist weiß ich ja


----------



## Denis10 (18. Juni 2015)

Ist Gem Craft aus dem Sale genau gleich wie das Flashspiel, das es auch kostenlos gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> Anno 2070 im Sale, wie schauts da auf der Technischen seite aus, wie das Spiel ist weiß ich ja


wie meinst du das mit der techn. Seite? ^^


Ich hab mir Pillars of Eternity geholt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich sogar die simplen Textpassagen mit der unbebilderten Schilderung von Ereignissen fesseln ^^   

und "A Wolf among us" - zwar erst 20 Min gespielt, aber was HAB ich gelacht über die Kröte, die SO was britisch redet und flucht a la "Junior, ged fokking insaayd!"   Ich hatte ein sehr düsteres Spiel erwartet, und dann dieser coole schwarze Humor    als einer vom Dach auf ein Auto fällt und scheinbar tot ist, die Kröte dann rauskommt und meint "Uh mai guddniss!!!"  - tja, die Leiche, oder...? NÖ! => "MOI CAAAR!!", und auf dem Nummernschild steht "Toadaly" (Toad = Kröte) - echt genial


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit der techn. Seite? ^^



DRM, technische Probleme und so


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal die GOTY auf Steam geholt und mit dem Overhaul 3.0 verfeinert --> Morrowind Overhaul | Ornitocopter
> Vielleicht ja auch was für dich.



Geht das eigentlich mittlerweile auch, wenn man auf Deutsch spielt?




Herbboy schrieb:


> und "A Wolf among us" - zwar erst 20 Min gespielt, aber was HAB ich gelacht über die Kröte, die SO was britisch redet und flucht a la "Junior, ged fokking insaayd!"   Ich hatte ein sehr düsteres Spiel erwartet, und dann dieser coole schwarze Humor    als einer vom Dach auf ein Auto fällt und scheinbar tot ist, die Kröte dann rauskommt und meint "Uh mai guddniss!!!"  - tja, die Leiche, oder...? NÖ! => "MOI CAAAR!!", und auf dem Nummernschild steht "Toadaly" (Toad = Kröte) - echt genial



Ja, das Spiel ist einfach herrlich gemacht  Hab's so vor 2-3 Monaten auch durchgespielt und fand es ebenfalls genial. Hoffentlich kommt davon irgendwann auch noch eine 2.Staffel.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> DRM, technische Probleme und so



also, ich hab die uplay-Version und hatte nie nennenswerte Problem. Zu Steam keine Ahnung, auch keine Ahnung, ob es zusätzlich zu Steam dann uplay benötigt. 

Aber nebenbei: das kostet bei Steam ja 7,50€ - bei uplay nur 5€ => Anno 2070


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich hab die uplay-Version und hatte nie nennenswerte Problem. Zu Steam keine Ahnung, auch keine Ahnung, ob es zusätzlich zu Steam dann uplay benötigt.
> 
> Aber nebenbei: das kostet bei Steam ja 7,50€ - bei uplay nur 5€ => Anno 2070



ja, bei Uplay hab ich aber kein Geld in der Uplay Wallet, im gegensatz zu Steam 
und die Komplette version kostet nur nen zehner, nicht 24€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2015)

Die Monster-Deals sind wohl zu Ende. Gibt keine Meilensteine mehr freizuspielen. [emoji52]


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2015)

ach ja, ich hab mir dann auch mal das Komplettpaket für nen Zehner geholt
vielleicht findet man sich mal für ne Runde, 2 haben es von hier ja schon die ich kenne


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2015)

Ich hab grad das Monster Game kaputt gemacht. 

Aber davor noch etwas eingekauft:


Enslaved
Never Alone
Shelter 2
Shadow Warrior


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2015)

Das Komplettpack von Space Hulk ist heute auch recht günstig:
Save 90% on Space Hulk - Ultimate Pack on Steam


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Monster-Deals sind wohl zu Ende. Gibt keine Meilensteine mehr freizuspielen. [emoji52]



Ich tippe mal das es morgen um 7 uhr nochmal neue flashdeals vieleicht gibt und um 19 uhr dann "Best Of" Sale

Bei mir war es dieses Jahr dieses

Risen 3 - Titan Lords		
Skullgirls		
FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 
Valkyria Chronicles™


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2015)

ich hoffe ja das doch noch The Room in den Sale kommt :/


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2015)

Bei der Menge an Angeboten, die "nur" 30 bis 50% reduziert wurde, geht leider irgendwie eine Menge unter. Gerade sehe ich in meiner Wishlist, dass Eterium um 40% reduziert wurde. Dennoch bin ich mit mir am kämpfen ... diese Charakterportraits finde ich so grenzenlos hässlich und passen rein gar nicht zum Spiel und zum großen Vorbild, der Wing Commander Serie.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja das doch noch The Room in den Sale kommt :/



Sparen Sie 33% bei The Room auf Steam

Hat doch 33% Rabatt ?


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sparen Sie 33% bei The Room auf Steam
> 
> Hat doch 33% Rabatt ?



ja, ich meinte saliger


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ich meinte saliger



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FireproofStudios.TheRoom

89 Cent  

Auf Steam ist es nur eines von vielen Handy Spielen das auf den Pc gebracht wurd ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gerade nochmal schwach geworden und habe mir zwei Resource Pakete für den RPG Maker VX Ace gekauft (futuristischen Kram). Nach über nem halben Jahr Faulheit sollte ich mit dem Kram wirklich endlich mal zu Potte kommen und zumindest mal eine Konzept-Demo mit Spielmechaniken usw. erstellen. Ich will endlich anfangen, die Story und Quests zu schreiben.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2015)

Ist das Bezahlmodul von Steam überlastet ? Wollte gerade was einpacken und laufend kommt die Fehlmeldung: Beim Initialisieren oder Aktualisieren Ihrer Transaktion ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte warten Sie eine Minuten und versuchen Sie es dann erneut oder kontaktieren Sie den Support für Unterstützung. Und das seit rund 30 Minuten. Es ist zum.... Jedes mal das gleiche Theater beim Finale von irgendeinem Sale.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2015)

wer ein richtiges schnäppchen machen will, sollte sich das developer alliance pack für ganze 74 cent ansehen. 

inhalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Save 95% on Developer Alliance Bundle on Steam

ich kenne die spiele zwar nicht, aber die user-bewertungen sind durch die bank gut. 
insbesondere out there somewhere (metroidvania) soll taugen.
und für den preis kann man ja ohnehin nicht so sehr viel falsch machen.


----------



## Chronik (20. Juni 2015)

Naja für mich ist es bzw. wäre es rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2015)

Jutt, da sich beim Monster-Spiel nichts mehr tut und nur noch die Best Ofs der Angebote nochmal reingesetzt wurden, hab ich zum letzten Wunschtitel-Schnäppchen zugegriffen und *Gabriel Knight - Sins of the Fathers (20th Anniversary)* meiner Bibliothek hinzugefügt. 11,99€ sind immer noch ein guter Preis, auch wenn ich das GOG-Angebot vor 2 Wochen leider verpasst hab, da hätte ich nochmal 4 Kröten gespart. Was solls, nun hab ich's ja.


----------



## luki0710 (20. Juni 2015)

Habe Skyrim mit Paysafe Karte gekauft. Code eingeben - Geld wurde „abgehoben" allerdings habe ich erst 2 Stunden später die Bestätigungsmail bekommen und ne Stunde später war es endlich in der Bibliothek. Steam überlastet?


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2015)

es könnte sein das bei paysafecard die zahlungsprüfung so lang brauchte


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht einfach beides  Steam war heute auch manchmal überlastet. Eine zeitlang ging bei mir nur der Offline-Modus und wenn ich versucht hab etwas herunterzuladen, dann hing es sich auch manchmal auf.  Ist eben grad viel los während der Sommeraktion


----------



## Chronik (21. Juni 2015)

Ist schon manchmal komisch meine Games die ich mir vorgenommen habe kamen erst gestern (also am 19 Abends). Mit Just Cause 2, AoE 3 und Space Colony.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Bis jetzt gar nix dabei. Entweder gab es alles schon mal, und man hat es schon, oder was viel eher ist, bei neueren Spielen, ist woanders eh billiger, und das schon seit Wochen.
Steam ist nur noch ein C&A der Industrie.
Ab und zu gibt es mal ein kleines Schnäppchen, aber die Qualität ist eben weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Wer es noch nicht hat sollte sich unbedingt *Child of Light* kaufen. Für unter 4 Euro bekommt man ein fantastisch gestaltetes Runden-RPG. [emoji7]


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Und ich wollte mir eigentlich nichts holen *hust*. Aber bei den Preisen konnte ich dann auch nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## Taiwez (21. Juni 2015)

Habe grade noch mal zugeschlagen, auf den letzten Drücker quasi:

Sunless Sea
This War of Mine
Metro Redux Bundle
Stalker Bundle

Edit: und weil ich mich nicht zurückhalten konnte:
Valiant Hearts
Age of Wonders 3


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich wollte mir eigentlich nichts holen *hust*. Aber bei den Preisen konnte ich dann auch nicht Nein sagen.



und andere haben dann nicht mal so viel Nichts wie du dir geholt hast


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Daher ja "hust".


----------



## Holyangel (21. Juni 2015)

Ich habe diesen Summer Sale nur Darkest Dungeon erworben. Habe mir noch überlegt, Europa Universalis IV zu kaufen, aber habe genug Spiele, dei in ähnliche Richtung gehen und eh viel zuwenig zeit für alles


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2015)

Dieses Jahr wieder mehr Spiele gekauft, als ich mir vorgenommen habe.
Aber ich hab mich jeweils ans Preislimit gehalten... mehr oder weniger 


The Banner SagaPrison Architect AficionadoWolfenstein: The New Order CHLord of the Rings: War in the NorthValiant Hearts: The Great War / Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre 


----------



## Chemenu (22. Juni 2015)

Ich wär ja gestern Abend fast noch bei der Eidos Anthology schwach geworden, aber 4 der Spiele habe ich bereits und die meisten der älteren Titel würde ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nie starten. 
Wobei ich den Preis schon allein für Deus Ex: HR und Thief ziemlich gut finde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2015)

Insgesamt habe ich bei diesem Sale gut 40 Euro für 6 Spiele gelassen. Davon Dreie aus meiner Wunschliste. Immerhin. ^^


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2015)

njoa, 25€ für auch 6 Spiele ist auch nicht schlecht
+ 30€ für ne neue Maus, die ist zwar nicht von Valve aber auch im Angebot und nötig um Anno zu zocken


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> njoa, 25€ für auch 6 Spiele ist auch nicht schlecht
> + 30€ für ne neue Maus, die ist zwar nicht von Valve aber auch im Angebot und nötig um Anno zu zocken



Hast du dir eigentlich nunTransistor gekauft oder nicht?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2015)

Transistor und Bastion :3


----------



## Taiwez (22. Juni 2015)

Beides Spiele, die sich sehr lohnen, gute Einkäufe!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2015)

meine ausbeute:

gone home
developer alliance bundle
miasmata 
wolf among us
castle crashers (4-pack)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> meine ausbeute:
> 
> gone home
> developer alliance bundle
> ...



Ich hab 

Wolf Among us
Pillars of eternity
Life is strange
Remember me

geholt, wobei ich letzteres mit dem mittleren verwechselt hatte, aber is ja auch ein gutes Spiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2015)

Meine investierten 40 Euro im Detail:

- The Wolf Among Us
- Halo: Spartan Assault
- Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers (20th Anniversary)
- Grow Home
- This War of Mine
- Broken Age

Zur Hälfte also dem Adventure-Genre verfallen. ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> geholt, wobei ich letzteres mit dem mittleren verwechselt hatte, aber is ja auch ein gutes Spiel



Remember Me ist das Erstlingswerk und thematisch auch sehr genial 
Bei Life is strange wirste heulen vor trauer, schreien vor wut, geschockt sein das du nicht schlafen kannst und gerührt sein 

Ich habe folgendes 
Mass Effect        
Risen 3 - Titan Lords
Skullgirls
FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 (NE)
Valkyria Chronicles™        

Mass Effect ist retail dvd hinüber als auf steam geholt für 2 euro
Risen 3 war der Preis okay 
Von Skullsgirls hört man ja soviel gutes für die 2 euro zum testen geholt ^^
Final Fantasy X2 weils im angebot war und auf der wunschliste war ^^
Das Anime Panzer Spiel wurde auch hochgelobt und naja für 5 euro ^^

Wolf Among us habe ich im letzten Summersale schon geholt und hoff das episode mal angekündigt wird 

Tales of Borderlands und Game of Thrones warte ich bis es fertig ist da ist telltale langsam geworden


----------



## luki0710 (23. Juni 2015)

Da ich erst vor kurzem mit dem Hobby des PC Spielens angefangen habe kam der  Sale zur rechten Zeit. 
Meine Beute :

Far Cry 3  
Watch_dogs 
The Elder Scrolls 5 : Skyrim 

Ich habe generell was gegen DLC, aber wenn man 5 Euro mehr (Bei Watch-Dogs sogar weniger) ausgeben muss um alle DLC's zuhaben,dann ist es ein fairer Deal


----------



## LSD-Goat (23. Juni 2015)

War das mit den Fake Angeboten die Jahre zuvor auch schon so extrem? Ist mir dieses mal erstmals richtig aufgefallen weil es beide Spiele betroffen hat die ich kaufen wollte.

Stellt euch mal vor der Supermarkt neben an verdoppelt die Preise um sie dann mit einem 50% Rabatt zum gleichen Preis anzubieten... Ich würd da jedenfalls nicht mehr einkaufen gehen


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2015)

fake-angebote? 
manche angebote waren vielleicht trotz rabatts keine "angebote", aber fake-angebote?


----------



## Taiwez (23. Juni 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> War das mit den Fake Angeboten die Jahre zuvor auch schon so extrem? Ist mir dieses mal erstmals richtig aufgefallen weil es beide Spiele betroffen hat die ich kaufen wollte.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor der Supermarkt neben an verdoppelt die Preise um sie dann mit einem 50% Rabatt zum gleichen Preis anzubieten... Ich würd da jedenfalls nicht mehr einkaufen gehen



Und die Beispiele wären? Ich kann mich an kein einziges Angebot erinnern, das deiner Beschreibung entspricht..


----------



## LSD-Goat (23. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Und die Beispiele wären? Ich kann mich an kein einziges Angebot erinnern, das deiner Beschreibung entspricht..


Just Cause 2 zb. hat die letzten Monate immer 7,49€ gekostet, von einem Tag auf den anderen kostet es zum Sale 14,99€ wird aber mit 50% Rabatt wieder für 7,49€ angeboten, nach dem üblichen 80% Sale für 2.99€ ist es jetzt scheinbar regulär auf 14.99€ aber ich bin mir sicher das es die letzten Monate nur 7,49€ gekostet hat, ohne Rabatt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juni 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Just Cause 2 zb. hat die letzten Monate immer 7,49€ gekostet, von einem Tag auf den anderen kostet es zum Sale 14,99€ wird aber mit 50% Rabatt wieder für 7,49€ angeboten, nach dem üblichen 80% Sale für 2.99€ ist es jetzt scheinbar regulär auf 14.99€ aber ich bin mir sicher das es die letzten Monate nur 7,49€ gekostet hat, ohne Rabatt.



Da musst du dich irren.
IsThereAnyDeal.com

Alle Häkchen entfernen bis auf den bei Steam und du siehst JC2 war nur in den Zeiten, wo es Angebote gab, reduziert, sonst kostete es seit ungefähr zwei Jahren regulär 14,99


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Just Cause 2 zb. hat die letzten Monate immer 7,49€ gekostet, von einem Tag auf den anderen kostet es zum Sale 14,99€ wird aber mit 50% Rabatt wieder für 7,49€ angeboten, nach dem üblichen 80% Sale für 2.99€ ist es jetzt scheinbar regulär auf 14.99€ aber ich bin mir sicher das es die letzten Monate nur 7,49€ gekostet hat, ohne Rabatt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nö.


----------



## Luzzifus (23. Juni 2015)

Achja, es gab ja nebenbei auch einen Sale. Ich hab die ganze Zeit nur das Monster-Minigame gezockt. ^^


----------

